# Early 60's BMW 700 Convert



## rhart (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or know the value of this car?
Barn find un-running condition?
Thanks


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

they made them from 61-65 looks like with the exception of in 60 only coupe and sedan models not vert option
here is a link to a 63 which was right in the middle so thats what I did
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...963&m=1026&d=1451&c=14&vi=62368&z=93003&da=-1

looks like even the low retail is very good...however you say yours is not even running and my guess is that it is probably thrashed so worth quite a bit less

good luck!


----------

